# TPMS Tool



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

What you don't want to run around yer cruzen deflating and inflating the tyres ?
Yeah me neither , I did buy a portable tyre inflater for $16.99 at KMart last year .


----------



## cruzers (Dec 13, 2010)

Patman said:


> Who else has the "TPMS tool" namely part# El 50448 or others. Been thinking about buying one Amazon.com: Kent-Moore EL-50448 TPMS Tire Pressure Monitor Sensor Activation Tool: Automotive but just haven't yet. So far I take my car to the dealer for oil change and rotation. I am presuming they are resetting the TPMS after rotation. Sometimes I wonder as it seems they are always off. If you do have one where and what did you get it?



I have this exact one and it works great! You're done in seconds, I recommend it.


----------



## Benner (Sep 28, 2013)

Don't see why it matters enough to waste the money. It doesn't change any psi readings just which tire is at which corner. All you really need to know is if they're consistent or you have a low tire. Most vehicles with tpms don't even tell tire pressures. They just alert to a low tire.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Got one.....works well.....no running around playing with tire valves.
Justified by having two TPMS Chevys.
Each son has three TPMS Chevys.....so it gets used.

Rob


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Benner said:


> Don't see why it matters enough to waste the money. It doesn't change any psi readings just which tire is at which corner. All you really need to know is if they're consistent or you have a low tire. Most vehicles with tpms don't even tell tire pressures. They just alert to a low tire.



Yea that was my 2002 Alero TPMS just told you there was a low tire, This car tells which tire it is. I don't feel like playing "find the low tire" I have never seen it go off cept on my 2011 after I ripped a hole in the side of my tire. I just go around with a pressure gauge and check them. For $75 I figured some of you guys would have it and it seems "multi TPMS" families do. Probably not worry about it. Just wanted a poll since it is that "time of mileage" so......


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

Schrader 20143 TPMS Magnet:Amazon:Automotive

Won't this one work on our cars?


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

mr overkill said:


> Schrader 20143 TPMS Magnet:Amazon:Automotive
> 
> Won't this one work on our cars?


No.


----------



## MiamiMichael (Mar 12, 2014)

...anyone know the price of the official TPMS tool???


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

MiamiMichael said:


> ...anyone know the price of the official TPMS tool???


I bought 6 of the EL-50448 from Kent-Moore for around $58 each about 3 years ago. The current price appears to be a little over $70 now.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a cheaper one. I don't know what their shipping charges are.

Kit, TPMS, OEC T5 - Unique Truck Equipment


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I can run around me cruzen for free , and easy as pie .


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

brian v said:


> I can run around me cruzen for free , and easy as pie .


Are you saying that you reset your tire locations by adjusting the air up and down? I didn't think Cruzes did that since GM did away with that method in 2010.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Not according to the TPMS sensor matching thread .


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

I do remember the early 2011 HHRs had that option but GM changed them to only be able to be done with the tool. When I look in the online 2011 owners manual, there is no mention of adjusting air as a method to relearn the positions. So who has done it on a 2011?


----------



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

ChevMgr-

I have an early build 2012 1LT and the manual air removal works. I believe some of the GM Owners manuals for at least early 2011's mention that they can be reset this way. There's threads on this site about it, but I believe mid 2012 and definately 2013 builds can not be done with the manual method. 

The owners manual was changed if I recall in 2011. Early hard print copies that I've seen scans of here on the forum clearly show it can be done. In my physical manual for a 2012 it doesn't mention it, but it does work. My car was purchased October 2011 though, so while it came as a 2012 model year, it really was more like a 2011 build date.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

carbon02 said:


> ChevMgr-
> 
> I have an early build 2012 1LT and the manual air removal works. I believe some of the GM Owners manuals for at least early 2011's mention that they can be reset this way. There's threads on this site about it, but I believe mid 2012 and definately 2013 builds can not do the manual method.
> 
> The owners manual was changed if I recall in 2011. Early hard print copies that I've seen scans of here on the forum clearly show it can be done. In my physical manual for a 2012 it doesn't mention it, but it does work. My car was purchased October 2011 though, so while it came as a 2012 model year, it really was more like a 2011 build date.


Thanks.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> Are you saying that you reset your tire locations by adjusting the air up and down? I didn't think Cruzes did that since GM did away with that method in 2010.


It works with my August 2011 built 2012 also. 

Anything much later and a TPMS tool is necessary, alas!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I like Free ! Just have to bust knuckles. .


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> I like Free ! Just have to bust knuckles. .


Yea I don't mind twisting a wrench(so to speak). After all that is why I have them and dealer mechanics hate me!


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

brian v said:


> What you don't want to run around yer cruzen deflating and inflating the tires ?
> Yeah me neither , I did buy a portable tire inflater for $16.99 at KMart last year .


Never tried it and I thought 2012 didn't work any more and only rotated 3 times(2 free). Besides I have a Craftsman compressor in my garage. Probably won't worry about it. Just check the pressure manually after all I bought a digital pressure gauge from Sears for $20 that I am yet to use.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> Are you saying that you reset your tire locations by adjusting the air up and down? I didn't think Cruzes did that since GM did away with that method in 2010.


I'm not sure about Brian, but I don't even waste my time adjusting when rotating. As has been said, the DIC will still tell you the individual tire pressures so if they're all within 1-2 psi I don't give a rats arse. If one is really low (and I can't tell by just eyeballing it) I'll just pull out my gage and check. ****, I don't think I've actually looked at the DIC for my tires 10 times in the 3 years I've had my car. Sure, it's nice to have but I wouldn't give it a second thought if I didn't have it either....


----------



## winks79 (Dec 20, 2013)

I have one, works great. Got mine from Amazon a while back. It is much easier than running around the car or truck and doing it manually. Can go around the car in about 30 seconds or less, and be done. My Cruze is a 13' model and you need the tool to do it. I have other Chevy's that I use it on also without any issues. Worth the money to me, but everyone will not think so.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

ChevyMgr said:


> Are you saying that you reset your tire locations by adjusting the air up and down? I didn't think Cruzes did that since GM did away with that method in 2010.



I have a 2012 Eco manu in 06/12 and the pressure drop does not work! I went to the local parts stores and asked if they could order the "TPMS Tool" I even gave them the part # EL 50448 and they had no clue of what I was talking about. I remembered my smart phone and and showed them a pic and they said "why" or we got those in our garage and charge $20 to do the matching but no one asks to buy. Think about it we are the "Few" that work on our cars. Most people that buy newer cars have the "mechanic" do everything to it and have no clue what is going on unless someone tells them or there is bright light on the dash the thing does not run or stop!


----------



## Diesel Dan (May 18, 2013)

Coming up on my fourth tire rotation this week.
Have yet to reset the TPMS and not concerned about it.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Diesel Dan said:


> Coming up on my fourth tire rotation this week.
> Have yet to reset the TPMS and not concerned about it.


Actually your tires should be correct again now. But it doesn't do much just tells where the tire is and a pressure gauge does that. How did people drive for so many years b4 2008 without knowing tpms and even my 2002 Alero that just said a tire was low without saying where!!!!!! To me it is another nuisance of something imperfect like a light out! 


This topic officially beat to death! LOL


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I bought one recently think it was about $52.00 CDN


----------



## Daryl (Nov 10, 2013)

Just purchased the tool linked on Page 2 after reading in the owners manual about having to have the tool to reset the locations. It'll come in handy after my free maintenance schedule ends.


----------

